# Raging Rudolph 12/16 and 12/18



## PeternJim

If I read it right, the Mad TV episode with the much-raved about claymation spoof of the Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer show is going to be playing on Comedy Central on 12/16 at 6PM EST and again on 12/18 at 9AM EST.

Never having seen it, I am really looking forward to it!

Peter


----------



## timr_42

:up:


----------



## windracer

Never even heard of this before, but sounds good, so thanks for the heads-up.

I liked the Rudolph-like animation at the beginning of Denis Leary's "Merry F%&^$ Christmas" special.


----------



## elshagon

I have this on VHS somewhere...will definitely tivo it. It's pretty funny, kind of Sopranos meets Santa.


----------



## Idearat

Great! I need a better copy than the tiny ones I found on the net.


----------



## PJO1966

Unfortunately, it wasn't Raging Rudolph... it was a Rudolph take on Apocalypse Now. I had never seen it, but I didn't like it nearly as much as Raging Rudolph.


----------



## appleye1

PJO1966 said:


> Unfortunately, it wasn't Raging Rudolph... it was a Rudolph take on Apocalypse Now. I had never seen it, but I didn't like it nearly as much as Raging Rudolph.


I think I liked it better! The ho-ho-ho-horror!


----------



## PeternJim

Never having seen Raging Rudolph, I can't compare. Phooey. I still want to see it! Oh, well, I will keep looking. That's what the Wishlist is for!

Peter


----------



## appleye1

I have a wishlist for Mad TV that has been picking up a lot of Christmas episodes the past few days. I just watched one that had Rudolph as the "Reinfather". Anybody see that one?

It was hilarious. He was "Don Rudolph". An elf wanted to start his own toy company but the head elf wouldn't let him, so he went to Rudolph for help. Rudolph sent Yukon Cornelius to the head elf's house to "make him an offer he couldn't refuse". Of course the head elf ended up with a polar bear head in his bed the next morning, and then in revenge Yukon got sprayed with machine gun fire.

After that Don Rudolph called a meeting of all the other Dons (Don Comet, Don Cupid, Don Donner, etc. ) to make "peace". And then while Don Rudolph was attending a baptism, all the other Dons began getting offed one by one. One got his head chewed off by the Bumble.

It was great! My wife didn't think it was too funny though. She doesn't like anyone messing with "the classics"!


----------



## corkyq

Wow, it's so great that you all love my work so much! Your appreciation is most appreciated!

I created Raging Rudolph (written by Spencer Green and Mary Williams Vilano) for MAD TV ten years ago, so it's amazing that it is still being watched, sought out, talked about.

Sorry to Mark's wife for messing around with a "classic" (actually two classics if you count _Rudolph_ ! But thanks for appreciating _A Pack of Gifts Now_ - my personal favorite of the trilogy.

Thanks also to Windracer for acknowledging my work on Denis Leary's _Merry F#$*ing Christmas_ as well!

By the way, I still have a few Yuletide Dementia Promotional DVDs left. They contain all the Christmas or Winter themed stuff I did for MAD TV and others, including the (uncensored) Denis Leary Music Video - a few of them *un-cut* - in the form they were in before Fox's standards and practices (censors) got to them...

email me and I'll send you the link... or you can figure it out from here: three double yous - dee oh tea spacebassfilms another dee oh tea then see oh m then slash webpages slash christmas dee oh tee html

A Merry Freaking Christmas to you all!!

Best,

Corky Quakenbush


----------



## PJO1966

Corky...

Thanks for chiming in, and welcome!

*edit* and since Corky can't post links yet, here's the translation of his secret code!


----------



## windracer

corkyq said:


> Thanks also to Windracer for acknowledging my work on Denis Leary's _Merry F#$*ing Christmas_ as well!


I had no idea the two were even related, but :up: :up:

So how did you find out we were talking about your work? Doing some vanity Google searches?


----------



## corkyq

Ha! How did you know?! More like just trying to keep my work available...the trouble with Television is that things show once or twice and are gone forever! And I didn't do Raging Rudolph for the money! (oh I got paid, but you wouldn't believe how little - I love those guys at MAD TV, but there was a reason I left after season 4). It really feels good as an artist to know that one's work is enjoyed...I've done other stuff which is just as funny (in my humble opinion) but never sees the light of day because it just doesn't run any more - for instance, "Bitanic" in which Kate Winslet falls in love, not only with Leo DiCaprio, but with Ellen De Generes who is doing stand-up as part of the ship's entertanment... - and "Dirty River Dancing" which is Dirty Dancing with an Irish theme... at least things like "Sex Toy Story," "Furious George," "Davey and Son of Goliath," and all the "Clops" episodes still run on MAD TV in syndication...

other than that - I feel like the folks that are really into my stuff should have access to the cut I handed in - before standards and practices clipped their wings, ya know? Ha!

and Hey, thanks, PJO1966, for putting up the link!

Merry Freaking Christmas to all!

P.S. - anyone catch our segment on the George Lopez show last Wednesday night? - It was a little sweet for my tastes, but what can I say - it was made to order for the show...



windracer said:


> I had no idea the two were even related, but :up: :up:
> 
> So how did you find out we were talking about your work? Doing some vanity Google searches?


----------



## champamoore

your dark comedic genius shines best in "son of..." imho.

any chance of a chance to get that on a disc, or even a link would be awesome!

feel free to hit me back here!

thanks!

you da man.


----------

